# new member and new to the uk... hello everyone



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

hows it going i have just moved here from texas, I'm current trying to do my first show in october next year as a light heavyweight, alway looking for advice on increasing my gains


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

howdy partner :cowboy:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to uk-m mate


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yippy kai yay:thumb:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

hello and welcome


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to UKM :cowboy: (got some beef jerkey with u? Love 'em!!)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

alrite


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome to UKM mate.


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome good luck


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

atlant1s said:



> Hello and welcome to UKM :cowboy: (got some beef jerkey with u? Love 'em!!)


 when my dehydrator gets here i will be making 24/7


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

H - TAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNN UP IN THIS BIITCH!

WA'S HANIN BAABY??

LONESTAR STATE


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you know Alex Jones of Infowars.com?

I don't blame you coming to the UK with USA passing that hideous new law of being able to arrest and detain citizens without trial.

Oh yea and FEMA camps


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Do you know Alex Jones of Infowars.com?
> 
> I don't blame you coming to the UK with USA passing that hideous new law of being able to arrest and detain citizens without trial.
> 
> Oh yea nad FEMA camps


i know of him but never listened or been on his website (til about 10 min ago) why you ask?

I'm from the north dallas area


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

lkrowland said:


> i know of him but never listened or been on his website (til about 10 min ago) why you ask?
> 
> I'm from the north dallas area


Just wondered, due to their being so much dirt going on in USA more than ever.

Trying to get rid of gun rights by shipping guns into mexico to demonise the 2nd ammendment, correct me if i'm wrong.

I have a dog on my road from Dallas with his owner.

The dog is called Moses.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the UK and the forum mate.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome and good luck with the comp


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Just wondered, due to their being so much dirt going on in USA more than ever.
> 
> Trying to get rid of gun rights by shipping guns into mexico to demonise the 2nd ammendment, correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> ...


yea man having some turmoil we will come around got to have faith


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea, it will work out


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

AndrewB said:


> welcome! Are you in the air force mate?


lol thats what they have been telling me at least


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome aboard


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

AndrewB said:


> lol, what ya mean?


yes i am lol i was trying to be funny but kinda hard with just text lol


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

secret said:


> Holy dog ****. Texas? Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Cowboy. And you don't look much like a steer to me so that kinda narrows it down. Do you suck dicks?


is that you john wayne? lol love that movie (except that line plagued us for years lmao)


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

welcome to the uk and ukm matey.


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

AndrewB said:


> thought u wer in the air force, i used to live in bury st edmunds, im in the RAF and met a few US Air force lads from Mildenhall


o yea i love bury i have worked with a few of you RAF guys as well, i like bury so far only been here since aug


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks lol i fig out the nightlife part already


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

secret said:


> Haha yeah awesome film, Gunnery Sgt hartmans abusive lines are amasing lol


Private Pile took care of that situation though didn't he! Boom!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome and good luck with the show


----------



## jundy (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome dude


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------

